# Hunter rotator spray heads - RainBird compatibility



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

They totally fit RainBird bodies with no problems so you don't have to swap pop-ups just to get rotators. They're a bit cheaper than the RainBird RVAN stuff too


----------



## SwBermuda (Jun 9, 2019)

quadmasta said:


> They totally fit RainBird bodies with no problems so you don't have to swap pop-ups just to get rotators. They're a bit cheaper than the RainBird RVAN stuff too


Yep they work with orbit spray bodies as well. Only thing that could be a concern is PSI, which is a problem I had with my system when I converted. Had to redo some piping and adjust the flow valves at the manifold.


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

I've got all PRS bodies and have plenty of water pressure


----------

